# $150,000 R34



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

People are just falling over themselves now the hysteria is going to another level in the US - seems like they have found a way. Will be interesting to see how that develops over the next few months.

1999 Nissan Skyline GT-R Vspec for Sale


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

FRRACER said:


> People are just falling over themselves now the hysteria is going to another level in the US - seems like they have found a way. Will be interesting to see how that develops over the next few months.
> 
> 1999 Nissan Skyline GT-R Vspec for Sale


They are legally importing and registering Ltd run Skylines's and as this was a ltd run in colour then yes they can register it in the USA legally. Though with certain restrications I'm lead to believe.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I believe limited mileage of 2500 until 25 years old.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

FRRACER said:


> I believe limited mileage of 2500 until 25 years old.


Thats the "show and display" registration prgramme. I reckon most UK ones only do that anyway:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I like Skylines. I like them a lot, but the prices are spiralling out of control. Some may say it's a good thing for owners but I personally think it's a bad thing for enthusiasts. On the back of the cars value, people start asking ridiculous prices for parts

The hype and histeria is caused by the American and Canadian markets. They'll buy anything with a skyline badge on the back of it regardless if its a shitter or not which is causing the prices to rocket.


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Sounds Good  Looks like R34'S are set to become the next E-Type Jaguars Japanese style


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

What is quite nauseating is the R34 bashers who think that a tiny voice on a niche forum will actually pull back the prices from rising in the vague hope that actually it might help them afford one one day. Sometimes when theship has sailed you either need to accept that its left the dock or work hard to buy a speedboat to go catch it up.

34 prices have been flat for years. Tough luck if you didnt do it when you could


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

About time these cars broke the chav mould


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

It is quite refreshing to see all Skylines appreciating well at the moment.

Anything that was a 'poster' car or generally desirable in the 90's appears to be on the way up.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Also interesting to see the veiled jealousy.

Good friend of mine wants a 34 but couldn't afford it
He sold his 33 to pay for educational training to get a job to make it happen. What a great attitude.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

GTRSTILL- If your comments are aimed at me I should point out that I own one


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

£50,000 R33GTR's here we come!!!


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Jags said:


> GTRSTILL- If your comments are aimed at me I should point out that I own one


Nope. They weren't.

I have spotted a trend of people feeling helpless at price increases and lashing out


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

GTRSTILL said:


> Nope. They weren't.
> 
> I have spotted a trend of people feeling helpless at price increases and lashing out


i find it quite exciting watching the values rise, yes Im trade however Im a owner/enthusiast also and it's great seeing this brand finally getting recognition.

And before anyone jumps in im not pumping up the market prices, the markets doing that all on it own.

Exciting times ahead.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Im about to restore the UK Spec R33GTR in our shops. Its only 3 owners from new and in my eyes a beautiful creation that deserves a new go at life.

And by a strange quirk of fate its the same shade as my KGC10!!! I think thats what swayed it for me.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

davew said:


> Im about to restore the UK Spec R33GTR in our shops. Its only 3 owners from new and in my eyes a beautiful creation that deserves a new go at life.
> 
> And by a strange quirk of fate its the same shade as my KGC10!!! I think thats what swayed it for me.


I have a lot of respect and admiration for the guys who bring these cars back and restore them:bowdown1:


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

What he said. 

Dave, do you think in the future the real gems will be the ones with all original paint and panels? Matching number engines etc?


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Jags said:


> I have a lot of respect and admiration for the guys who bring these cars back and restore them:bowdown1:


Agree,found out recently my beautiful old R33 has been chopped up ! Was such a good car.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

For too long have people been needlessly breaking GTRs.


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Agree, but in the other hand it has kept spares prices / availability in check (although that's changing too). And the rarity of the cars left increases.

Don't see 33 prices going as high, but wouldn't tempt me to sell even if they did. Made that mistake before and regretted it for 2 years!


----------



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

As an owner for me it's kinda catch 22, while in one sense it's great that values are going up and that is good if I want to sell down the line,but I am a true skyline enthusiast and have been for a long time,but I'm not made of money either ,I work full time and support my family,for years it was affordable to own these cars for the likes of myself and to enjoy them, I feel it's now getting to a stage were people and majority of traders are taking the complete piss with prices of parts......I seen the other day a petrol flap priced at well over a hundred quid...like really ,....come on! That's just a joke.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I have need quoted 200% of the new price for a 2nd hand part from traders on here. And that was a Nissan main stealer price. And it was an off the shelf part.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Some poor unsuspecting individuals must actually pay the hugely inflated prices or they wouldn't be so inflated in the first place.


----------



## GSX-R35 (Nov 20, 2015)

For those of you in the UK wondering about this $150 thousand dollar R34, the R34 isn't legal in the US except through a special exemption. There were a few imported back in 1999 to 2003 but they used a loophole that's since been closed. The few that were allowed to stay trade for over $100K assuming someone's actually willing to sell one. All other R34s in the country are illegal and will be seized by our Department of Transportation if caught so it's a very different market over here from the UK.

Plus this car is being made legal in California which has it's own stupidly strict emissions laws so that adds more money to the cost of import.

If any of you are curious to read more I posted an extensive article to my blog:

23GT: Time To Sell Some Vital Organs: IVI Is Attempting To Import An R34 Skyline GT-R Legally


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Er $150,000 anyone :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

BAZGTR530 said:


> Er $150,000 anyone :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:



Err That will be $200,000 Baz :chuckle:


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Good Point :chuckle:



GTRNICK said:


> Err That will be $200,000 Baz :chuckle:


----------



## GSX-R35 (Nov 20, 2015)

BAZGTR530 said:


> Er $150,000 anyone :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


Not sure what type of R34 that was before modification but unless that's a repainted car that was originally LV4 it isn't fetching $150K or $200K unfortunately unless it's to some stupid sucker. In the weird mess that is foreign car importation in the US the only R34s legal to bring in via the method this importer is using are the 300 LV4-painted cars that were released in 1999.

Unless something changes all other R34s will have to wait another 8 years before being legal here.


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

So I can enjoy it for another 8 years and then it's USA silly season, sounds like a good retirement fund Lol 


GSX-R35 said:


> Not sure what type of R34 that was before modification but unless that's a repainted car that was originally LV4 it isn't fetching $150K or $200K unfortunately unless it's to some stupid sucker. In the weird mess that is foreign car importation in the US the only R34s legal to bring in via the method this importer is using are the 300 LV4-painted cars that were released in 1999.
> 
> Unless something changes all other R34s will have to wait another 8 years before being legal here.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

GTRSTILL said:


> About time these cars broke the chav mould


Being a "chav" is not exclusive to the impoverished.


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

You can take the test now 

Chavometer.com - The Official UK Chav Test



moleman said:


> Being a "chav" is not exclusive to the impoverished.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

GSX-R35 said:


> For those of you in the UK wondering about this $150 thousand dollar R34, the R34 isn't legal in the US except through a special exemption. There were a few imported back in 1999 to 2003 but they used a loophole that's since been closed. The few that were allowed to stay trade for over $100K assuming someone's actually willing to sell one. All other R34s in the country are illegal and will be seized by our Department of Transportation if caught so it's a very different market over here from the UK.
> 
> Plus this car is being made legal in California which has it's own stupidly strict emissions laws so that adds more money to the cost of import.
> 
> ...


Good post, the amount of misinformation on the facebook threads are pretty cringeworthy.

The reason Sean lists 282 is there are 282 known V-Specs in LV4. Source: GTR-Registry.com - EN-BNR34-Colours

Dennis and others list 300 (GTR + V-Spec) because of this brochure









However we have the build information on 346 LV4 (GTR + V-Spec) cars, and there is probably a few more as not all pre-production cars build information is known.

Cheers.


----------



## skylineboi (Feb 21, 2016)

The only R34 authorized to be imported are the V-Specs. They are only authorized for show and display which means 2500 miles per year max. It doesn't matter if there is a limited run color, the list that customs has does not shoe colors. Just the V-Spec sub-model.


----------



## GSX-R35 (Nov 20, 2015)

9TR said:


> Good post, the amount of misinformation on the facebook threads are pretty cringeworthy.
> 
> The reason Sean lists 282 is there are 282 known V-Specs in LV4. Source: GTR-Registry.com - EN-BNR34-Colours
> 
> ...


Ah, that makes sense. I checked my copy of the two Gorodji books and you're right, they just mention a limited run of Midnight Purple cars but don't mention V-spec. I assumed this run was all V-spec like other single-specification limited runs by Nissan. Thanks for the extra info. Mind if I add that image you posted to my blog post - with proper credit to you of course for supplying the info?



skylineboi said:


> The only R34 authorized to be imported are the V-Specs. They are only authorized for show and display which means 2500 miles per year max. It doesn't matter if there is a limited run color, the list that customs has does not shoe colors. Just the V-Spec sub-model.


Actually the ones that are authorized for Show or Display are specifically these Midnight Purple cars and only the V-spec ones. The way Show or Display approval works is very specific and the NHTSA maintains documents specifying the exact criteria as to which cars are eligible - in this case the specific criteria is V-spec in LV4 only, not 1999 V-specs in general. 

And Customs does not approve these cars - for Show or Display the approval is on a case by case basis from the NHTSA. Even if you have a car that meets the criteria you still have to apply for the approval for each individual car and then each car gets its own bond release from NHTSA. I own a Nismo R32 that was a former Show or Display car so that's why I'm aware of the requirements.

Another example of how detailed Show or Display can be is the 1994 Eunos Cosmo that's on the list - you have to have an ECCS car with the full electronics suite AND a 20B motor to be approved, not just any 1994 Eunos Cosmo.


----------



## skylineboi (Feb 21, 2016)

Well ok then... lol. I just happened to find the NHTSA list of approved show and display vehicles on the customs website when looking at the regs to see what was kosher to bring back. I haven't actually tried going through the process. I just wanted to make sure I bought a GTR I could bring back to the states with me when I come home.


----------



## GSX-R35 (Nov 20, 2015)

skylineboi said:


> Well ok then... lol. I just happened to find the NHTSA list of approved show and display vehicles on the customs website when looking at the regs to see what was kosher to bring back. I haven't actually tried going through the process. I just wanted to make sure I bought a GTR I could bring back to the states with me when I come home.


If you can find a 1999 V-spec in Midnight Purple II (verified by Nissan as part of this original run and not just a repaint) then yes, you'll be able to bring it into the States but with the right emissions mods. If you can't do the EPA mods you can wait another 4 years and in 2020 you get the EPA exemption and don't have to do mods but still have to get NHTSA Show or Display approval.

Any other R34 won't be legal until they're 25 years old unless something changes with the regulations.


----------



## C-O-L-T (Dec 7, 2013)

it looks "crappier" than mine in the interior and sure has a lot more mileage on it as the only thing they don´t show is the ODOmeter reading.... and the price is nearly 3times what mine cost ^^


----------



## GSX-R35 (Nov 20, 2015)

C-O-L-T said:


> it looks "crappier" than mine in the interior and sure has a lot more mileage on it as the only thing they don´t show is the ODOmeter reading.... and the price is nearly 3times what mine cost ^^


I agree it's not an amazing car, especially for $150K, but being the only drug dealer in a city full of addicts usually spells P-R-O-F-I-T lol.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

At some point you need to draw the line if prices remained in the late 20s to low 30s it wouldn't have been so bad but because I would not want to spend the now going rate for a good R34 45-50k out of principle for something that is an evolution of a R32/33 it's hardly ground breaking or revolutionary. I have driven R34s and while they are nice and an improvement over the R32 I don't feel buy at all costs desire. Also factor in parts will sooner or later get discontinued as that is happening with the R32s it's a head ache to maintain it not to mention parts prices both used and new. I think one Skyline is enough.

I have started considering an R35 which for a 2010 model are around the low to mid 40k mark and would be better value for money. I tend to keep my cars, not into all this buying it as a future investment and sell to the Americans for a huge profit I couldn't care less about that. Rather invest my money in other things than get caugh up in a global rat race. For me being an enthusiast it's about enjoying a car.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

GSX-R35 said:


> Thanks for the extra info. Mind if I add that image you posted to my blog post - with proper credit to you of course for supplying the info?


No worries at all, just reference GTR-Registry.com - EN-BNR34-Colours


----------



## zimmersquirt (Aug 30, 2014)

would a UK spec car qualify under that ruling I wonder ?

Dont own one, seemed a relevevant q though hence the post , lol


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

zimmersquirt said:


> *would a UK spec car qualify under that ruling I wonder ?*


Possibly, there were only 80 and sadly probably only half survive today....


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

The UK cars will probably be worth a fortune in the future; well all apart from them nasty looking yellow ones


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

matt j said:


> *The UK cars will probably be worth a fortune in the future; well all apart from them nasty looking yellow ones *


On a serious note, It looks as if only two out of the three possibly survive Matt....


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

matt j said:


> The UK cars will probably be worth a fortune in the future; well all apart from them nasty looking yellow ones


Well mine is a UK car and 1 of 80 and it's a 1999 v spec.

Thank god it's not yellow. :chuckle:


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

GTRNICK said:


> *Well mine is a UK car and 1 of 80 and it's a 1999 v spec.*


Thought yours was Bayside Blue GTRNICK??


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

K66 SKY said:


> Thought yours was Bayside Blue GTRNICK??



It's in that list can't remember the number. My old one was blue but I sold that 11 years ago. This one I bought last year was black.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

GTRNICK said:


> *This one I bought last year was black.*


Its not likely to go Lightening Yellow any time soon then mate?!:chuckle:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

K66 SKY said:


> On a serious note


OK, I'll try my best to be serious...



K66 SKY said:


> It looks as if only two out of the three possibly survive Matt....


2 too many! 

Sorry, being serious; I genuinely believe the UK cars will become desirable to collectors due to limited numbers. From experience though, quite a lot of them seem to be suffering from a bit of metal worm these days.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

matt j said:


> *From experience though, quite a lot of them seem to be suffering from a bit of metal worm these days.*


Ain't that the truth.:bawling:

People don't mind spending thousands to make their cars quicker but when the tin worm strikes, These get broken up and parted out faster than anything....


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

K66 SKY said:


> Its not likely to go Lightening Yellow any time soon then mate?!:chuckle:



No way in hell :chuckle:

Unless I wrap it that colour to scare people off from buying it or knocking it :chuckle:


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

matt j said:


> OK, I'll try my best to be serious...
> 
> 
> 2 too many!
> ...



Thank god mine sat in a dehumidified bubble for 6 odd years doing f all.


----------



## GSX-R35 (Nov 20, 2015)

9TR said:


> No worries at all, just reference GTR-Registry.com - EN-BNR34-Colours


Okay, thanks again for the info!



zimmersquirt said:


> would a UK spec car qualify under that ruling I wonder ?
> 
> Dont own one, seemed a relevevant q though hence the post , lol





K66 SKY said:


> Possibly, there were only 80 and sadly probably only half survive today....


The UK-spec cars would have to be petitioned separately from these 300ish Midnight Purple cars and then it's up to our DOT to decide if they think they're worthy of inclusion. The way this Show or Display exemption works is that someone has to prepare a petition with all the relevant details for a particular car model or a subset of that model and then the DOT reviews that and makes a decision.

The important things the DOT looks for are 1) historical or technological significance and 2) rarity (less than 500 made is considered the general rule). It can be a weird and oddly specific system like in this example - even though 1308 JDM V-spec I's were made and they're all essentially the same spec except for color only these 300 MP2 cars were successfully petitioned because they were a distinct limited run. 

A better example of weirdness is the Eunos Cosmo. The 1994 ECCS 20B model is on the Show or Display list because only about 100 were made that year but the nearly identical cars of previous years aren't cause they made over a thousand per year.

It's really an odd system when you think about it. The DOT already has declared that R34s in general aren't eligible so you have to find a subset that they can see as meeting the criteria. Like in the case of these MP2 R34s someone has to find the right angle to get a successful petition approved. The problem I see with the UK cars is that the DOT would probably say they're significant to Brits but not Americans and deny a petition. I'm sure a rich bloke could easily get the Z-tune on the list though.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

GSX-R35 said:


> Okay, thanks again for the info!


No problems. There's some other articles you could update with correct numbers too if you want  I like the work you've done on those articles and your website (I've been reading for a while).
23GT: Rare Air: A Guide To Limited Edition R32 Skylines Part 1 of 2


----------



## GSX-R35 (Nov 20, 2015)

9TR said:


> No problems. There's some other articles you could update with correct numbers too if you want  I like the work you've done on those articles and your website (I've been reading for a while).
> 23GT: Rare Air: A Guide To Limited Edition R32 Skylines Part 1 of 2


Good point about the numbers and thanks for the kind words. I'll try to go back and update when I have free time. I'm glad someone with a lot more Skyline experience than me likes the blog. I try to be as thorough and accurate as possible but that's harder to do in the Skyline-starved USA lol. I started it simply because of the lack of information (and tons of misinformation) us Americans have on these cars.

Are you Mark from the Registry? I'm guessing from your car and reading the FAQ. I'd run into the website before but just in links to the charts so I'd never realized it was actually also a forum and registry for owners to post their cars. I'll have to join and post about my Nismo R32 when I get a chance


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Yes, that's me, and I gathered all of the data and put them in an easy to search database. Don't worry, turns out nearly all of the numbers that have come out of Japan are wrong. So I'm trying to clear up many misconceptions. When I bought my M-Spec I thought (like everyone else) there was 228. Turns out there's 366... a lot more! 

I'm adding lots more stuff over time. Gathering the data that's there took a couple of hundred hours work so you can see why it takes me a while to get new stuff up  If you subscribe to 
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/437394-g...details-full-registry-submit-photos-info.html
I keep that thread and SAU updated when I add more info. I added a bunch of cars to the registry lately but there is a problem with the script to add them to the VIN table. [Not sure if you know but if you go to the VIN table of any car and change pic to Yes it will filter down to cars with more photos and info. Eventually I'll change it so the pic of the car shows up in the VIN table and if you hover the larger version will show too]. It's only picking up 100 total [across R32/R33/R34] and not all of them so that's why I haven't promoted it yet. Once that's fixed I'll post about it.

Cheers


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

GSX-R35 said:


> The UK-spec cars would have to be petitioned separately from these 300ish Midnight Purple cars and then it's up to our DOT to decide if they think they're worthy of inclusion. The way this Show or Display exemption works is that someone has to prepare a petition with all the relevant details for a particular car model or a subset of that model and then the DOT reviews that and makes a decision.


You speak of rarety but overlooked that there were only 100 R33 GT-R V-Specs and 80 R34 GT-R V-Specs officially sold in the uk. All bore unique chassis numbers so are easily identifiable from JDM models and came with a completely different specification to the JDM market. There are a couple of good informative threads on here if you have a look. Far more rare and unique in history than a standard JDM car of which 300 were made in a certain colour. Just my 2p.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

matt j said:


> You speak of rarety but overlooked that there were only 100 R33 GT-R V-Specs and 80 R34 GT-R V-Specs officially sold in the uk. All bore unique chassis numbers so are easily identifiable from JDM models and came with a completely different specification to the JDM market. There are a couple of good informative threads on here if you have a look. Far more rare and unique in history than a standard JDM car of which 300 were made in a certain colour. Just my 2p.


Check your inbox Matt


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Cheeky gits when referring to the Yellow UK 34's! I had one 
As per the "where are they" list, my old one is now in Germany and Toni has another. We really need to try hunt down the 3rd one!


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

JapFreak786 said:


> *Cheeky gits when referring to the Yellow UK 34's! I had one
> As per the "where are they" list, my old one is now in Germany and Toni has another. *


Was your old one #026 then JapFreak786?



JapFreak786 said:


> *We really need to try hunt down the 3rd one!*


A tip about it sadly hasn't paid off. Its either safely tucked away or no longer exists...:nervous:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I think it was yes bud , I'd have to check the list to confirm or picture of the vin I have at home. Still in touch with previous owner too 

And we need more digging to be done then! That is simply not good enough lol. 
On a serious note would be good to get them all together. We had 3 Yellow ones at Brunthingthorpe a few years back, mine old one, Toni's and EP Racings import.


----------



## GSX-R35 (Nov 20, 2015)

matt j said:


> You speak of rarety but overlooked that there were only 100 R33 GT-R V-Specs and 80 R34 GT-R V-Specs officially sold in the uk. All bore unique chassis numbers so are easily identifiable from JDM models and came with a completely different specification to the JDM market. There are a couple of good informative threads on here if you have a look. Far more rare and unique in history than a standard JDM car of which 300 were made in a certain colour. Just my 2p.


I beg your pardon but I have to go retrieve the point that you seem to have totally missed. 

I didn't overlook anything, if anything you overlooked that I never said the UK cars weren't rare. I'm well aware of the UK cars from reading numerous Skyline reference books. I said the US import exemptions were decided on by our DOT and it was based on BOTH rarity and historical/technological significance. The UK cars ARE rare but from the point of view of a government drone they may not pass the significance test because they would be considered significant to Britons but not necessarily to the American public or the rest of the world. 

You're using the same argument Australian owners have used for the also rare ADM R32s. Only 100 were made so surely they'd command a higher price in the Skyline-mad USA right? Hasn't happened. Why? Because it was a REGIONAL variation released by the local Nissan division, not a limited-edition released by Nissan Japan themselves. They're still great cars, and they command high prices in Australia but that translates to the US about as well as vegemite does.

And I said that that MIGHT be an issue, I never said they couldn't pass and if you want to prove that's the case you can feel free to come over here and petition the US government for the UK cars to prove me wrong and I'll happily eat crow all day if you succeed because you wasted your own money to allow US buyers to import more R34s


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

GSX-R35 said:


> I didn't overlook anything, if anything you overlooked that I never said the UK cars weren't rare.


OK - status quo, the UK cars are still rarer and have more historical significance than an early, standard JDM R34 GT-R V-Spec in a semi-limited colour.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

davew said:


> £50,000 R33GTR's here we come!!!


The day my 33 is worth the same as a 35, I'm getting out of Dodge and getting me one. The 33 is nice but not THAT nice.


----------



## GSX-R35 (Nov 20, 2015)

matt j said:


> OK - status quo, the UK cars are still rarer and have more historical significance than an early, standard JDM R34 GT-R V-Spec in a semi-limited colour.


Not sure why you keep banging on about how "historically significant" the UK cars are compared to these MP2 cars when it's a moot point - I don't make the decisions as to what's importable, that's our fearless government's job to protect us from the scourge of foreign market cars lol. 

Besides, historical significance is purely subjective. Snogging a girl in the back of a Toyota HiAce may be historically significant to you but it hardly makes the car desirable to the next poor sap who buys it. It's the same with the UK R34s, you seem to love them to death but that's probably not the case to the government drone who thinks a skyline is that thing he sees on the horizon when he looks out of his cubicle at the end of the day :chuckle:

I know my R35 and Nismo R32 are historically significant to me but if someone is more thrilled by the pink Beetle with the Ronal Teddy Bears on the corner I'm not going to get my knickers in a bunch lol.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

GSX-R35 said:


> Not sure why you keep banging on about how "historically significant" the UK cars are compared to these MP2 cars when it's a moot point - I don't make the decisions as to what's importable, that's our fearless government's job to protect us from the scourge of foreign market cars lol.


The old grey matter ain't what it used to be but I never actually raised the point, I merely agreed that the UK cars have a much more significant history and are indeed much rarer than one of the 300 standard first gen R34s in a marmite colour. 

BTW I've not once claimed *you* make any decisions, I assumed anything that looked like you made a decision was just copied and pasted. :chuckle:



GSX-R35 said:


> Besides, historical significance is purely subjective. Snogging a girl in the back of a Toyota HiAce may be historically significant to you but it hardly makes the car desirable to the next poor sap who buys it.


I never had a HiAce, would you mind if we changed the scenario to L200 Barbarian? Some good mammories, I mean memories in that car... 



GSX-R35 said:


> It's the same with the UK R34s, you seem to love them to death but that's probably not the case to the government drone who thinks a skyline is that thing he sees on the horizon when he looks out of his cubicle at the end of the day :chuckle:


The thing is, I don't like R34s at all, they just don't float my boat; I prefer the more rotund older sister for a better ride.



GSX-R35 said:


> I know my *boring* R35 and *slow* Nismo R32 are historically significant to me


Corrected for accuracy :chuckle:

Is the sarcasm translating well across the pond?


----------



## GSX-R35 (Nov 20, 2015)

matt j said:


> The old grey matter ain't what it used to be but I never actually raised the point, I merely agreed that the UK cars have a much more significant history and are indeed much rarer than one of the 300 standard first gen R34s in a marmite colour.
> 
> BTW I've not once claimed *you* make any decisions, I assumed anything that looked like you made a decision was just copied and pasted. :chuckle:
> 
> ...


Not seeing sarcasm so much as butthurt lol. I'll just leave it by saying that I bow to your unassailable godly knowledge and expertise since you've obviously driven so many 800+whp R35s like mine that they're boring; and you're so clearly drowning in awesome, rare cars that a 1 of 560 Nismo R32 with a 1 of 200 Nismo motor doesn't pique your interest. :bowdown1:

I'm sure your R33 is a perfectly fine car - no need to behave like a child and attack other people's rides just because you're insecure about it my friend lol.


----------



## GSX-R35 (Nov 20, 2015)

9TR said:


> Yes, that's me, and I gathered all of the data and put them in an easy to search database. Don't worry, turns out nearly all of the numbers that have come out of Japan are wrong. So I'm trying to clear up many misconceptions. When I bought my M-Spec I thought (like everyone else) there was 228. Turns out there's 366... a lot more!
> 
> I'm adding lots more stuff over time. Gathering the data that's there took a couple of hundred hours work so you can see why it takes me a while to get new stuff up  If you subscribe to
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/437394-g...details-full-registry-submit-photos-info.html
> ...


228, 366, your M-spec is still a rare and awesome car either way. You're very lucky to be able to have one unlike us poor American bastards. At least you're not acting all superior like other posters just because our government's deprived us of the opportunity :chuckle:

I'll poke around your site more when I get a chance and update my articles accordingly. Very cool of you to start your registry since as you said, a lot of info tends to be erroneous.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

GSX-R35 said:


> Not seeing sarcasm so much as butthurt lol.


But we're only just getting familiar, slow down a little... 



GSX-R35 said:


> I'll just leave it by saying that I bow to your unassailable godly knowledge and expertise since you've obviously driven so many 800+whp R35s like mine that they're boring


I read an article once that said R35s were boring, it was in black and white print so must have been true. Anyway, everyone knows an american pony is only about half the size of a shire horse...



GSX-R35 said:


> and you're so clearly drowning in awesome, rare cars that a 1 of 560 Nismo R32 with a 1 of 200 Nismo motor doesn't pique your interest. :bowdown1:


I'm interested alright, being serious for just 1 second, I do like the old school cars. It's rare I'll give you that but it's still not quite UK rare! 



GSX-R35 said:


> I'm sure your R33 is a perfectly fine car


It's just old and grey, nothing special or rare to some but I like it.



GSX-R35 said:


> no need to behave like a child and attack other people's rides just because you're insecure about it my friend lol.


That's a good one but see, the thing is, I was and still am "*only joking*"!


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

GSX-R35 said:


> *Not seeing sarcasm so much as butthurt lol. I'll just leave it by saying that I bow to your unassailable godly knowledge and expertise since you've obviously driven so many 800+whp R35s like mine that they're boring; and you're so clearly drowning in awesome, rare cars that a 1 of 560 Nismo R32 with a 1 of 200 Nismo motor doesn't pique your interest. :bowdown1:*


WOW, How naive! I suggest you do a bit more reading up on people on this forum before making short sighted comments like that about Matt Mr GSX-R35!:chairshot

FWIW, He's had a Nissan GT-R and has got a 1200bhp+ Skyline GT-R which He's had from when it was brand new.....

What you don't seem to understand is that the 100 UKDM BCNR33's that were built in Japan were the direct grandfather descendants of the ultra desirable Z-Tune. No other Skyline had these Differential and Transmission cooler modifications and this is why the UK R33 & R34 GT-R's were the fastest Skyline GT-R's until the Z-Tune II's were made.. The technology and lessons learned from these first Middlehurst vehicles paved the way for those ultimate BNR34's!

















GSX-R35 said:


> *no need to behave like a child and attack other people's rides just because you're insecure about it my friend lol.*


Can we stop with the pathetic and obnoxious comments like these GSX-R35??


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

So the UK GTRs were quicker than the N1 and 400R?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

R32 Combat said:


> So the UK GTRs were quicker than the N1 and 400R?


Nah, just lasted longer when pegged.
(Not urban dictionary pegged BTW!)


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

R32 Combat said:


> *So the UK GTRs were quicker than the N1 and 400R?*


Yes, because all Japan cars were officially limited to 112mph....UK cars were 155mph. Its why the Japanese were fascinated by our limited edition Factory built vehicles!

HTH!


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

So what's K66 on about?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

K66 SKY said:


> Yes, because all Japan cars were officially limited to 112mph....UK cars were 155mph. Its why the Japanese were fascinated by our limited edition Factory built vehicles!
> 
> HTH!


Doesn't really count does it.


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

GSX-R35 said:


> Not seeing sarcasm so much as butthurt lol. I'll just leave it by saying that I bow to your unassailable godly knowledge and expertise since you've obviously driven so many 800+whp R35s like mine that they're boring; and you're so clearly drowning in awesome, rare cars that a 1 of 560 Nismo R32 with a 1 of 200 Nismo motor doesn't pique your interest. :bowdown1:
> 
> I'm sure your R33 is a perfectly fine car - no need to behave like a child and attack other people's rides just because you're insecure about it my friend lol.


I'm loving the above, 800 whp, how will matt cope with such power, quality.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

K66 SKY said:


> UK cars were 155mph.


I'd be interested to see if that's actually true (I know it was on paper) because every one I saw sold had the limiter removed.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

ADM cars were not speed limited.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

R32 Combat said:


> *Doesn't really count does it.*


That's your opinion Andy. Still doesn't alter the fact that the Japanese did make quite a fuss of Our UK BCNR33's when they were brand new!:chuckle:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Was the 400r speed limited?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

R32 Combat said:


> ADM cars were not speed limited.


They were speed limited leaving the show room, probably because they weren't price limited.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I have a UK ECU. I'll look for a limiter.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

My UK R34 is not limited. No engine mods from point of sale afaik.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

matt j said:


> *I'd be interested to see if that's actually true (I know it was on paper) because every one I saw sold had the limiter removed.*


Some of the Motoring magazines Journalists who tested R1/R2 & R3 got them into the 170's but the official Nissan GB brochures pegged UK cars top speed as 155mph to keep Government ministers happy after the early 1990's 176mph Lotus Carlton fiasco which caused outrage in Parliament and the Daily Mail.... 

All manufacturers cars on sale in Britain were supposedly limited to 155mph by a gentleman's agreement after Vauxhall screwed up their high speed publicity!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

R32 Combat said:


> I have a UK ECU. I'll look for a limiter.


They were definitely electronically limited to 155mph Andy but MM removed every one I ever saw - unofficially of course.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

matt j said:


> They were speed limited leaving the show room, probably because they weren't price limited.


Nope.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

matt j said:


> They were definitely electronically limited to 155mph Andy but MM removed every one I ever saw - unofficially of course.


Any idea how fast a stock GTR goes?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

R32 Combat said:


> Nope.


I think you misunderstood - speed limited as sat in the showroom for years, not actual speed.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

matt j said:


> I think you misunderstood - speed limited as sat in the showroom for years, not actual speed.


LOL, d'oh.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

R32 Combat said:


> *Any idea how fast a stock GTR goes?*




Its *155mph* according to that /\ /\ /\ scan of an Official Nissan GB document Andy! :chuckle:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

R32 Combat said:


> Any idea how fast a stock GTR goes?


I tried to find the post but from memory high 170s on a long road.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Is it electronically limited to 155 or does it only have enough power to travel at 155?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

matt j said:


> I tried to find the post but from memory high 170s on a long road.


GPS speed or speedo speed?
I just can't see my GTR doing 170.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

R32 Combat said:


> Is it electronically limited to 155 or does it only have enough power to travel at 155?


Electronically limited, a standard UK car ran over 170 - there was a thread on here about it, 2003ish I think.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

matt j said:


> Electronically limited, a standard UK car ran over 170 - there was a three on here about it, 2003ish I think.


What hp/boost are uk cars?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

R32 Combat said:


> What hp/boost are uk cars?


Official or actual?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

matt j said:


> Official or actual?


Actual. There is no way 280hp will make a car with the rolling resistance of a small island go 170. Lol


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

R32 Combat said:


> *GPS speed or speedo speed?
> I just can't see my GTR doing 170.*


Andy....Autocar magazine done 6900rpm in 5th gear. If you work out the math using the cars gearing :-

24.8 x 6900rpm = 171120 or *171mph!*

HTH!


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

R32 Combat said:


> *Actual. There is no way 280hp will make a car with the rolling resistance of a small island go 170. Lol*


That's because when put on the rollers these cars made either 340bhp or 350bhp....


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

K66 SKY said:


> Andy....Autocar magazine done 6900rpm in 5th gear. If you work out the math using the cars gearing :-
> 
> 24.8 x 6900rpm = 171120 or *171mph!*
> 
> HTH!


Still not convinced


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

K66 SKY said:


> That's because when put on the rollers these cars made either 340bhp or 350bhp....


Ok, so now you see where I'm coming from.
What boost were the UK cars to get that HP? Or, we're stock (JDM) cars that power too,


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

R32 Combat said:


> Ok, so now you see where I'm coming from.
> What boost were the UK cars to get that HP? Or, we're stock (JDM) cars that power too,


Mine only ever displayed .7 bar but that doesn't mean anything.


----------



## GSX-R35 (Nov 20, 2015)

K66 SKY said:


> WOW, How naive! I suggest you do a bit more reading up on people on this forum before making short sighted comments like that about Matt Mr GSX-R35!:chairshot
> 
> FWIW, He's had a Nissan GT-R and has got a 1200bhp+ Skyline GT-R which He's had from when it was brand new.....
> 
> ...


I'm not a keyboard warrior who likes to start fights. I came here because you guys were discussing this "$150K R34" and I honestly thought you might welcome an American perspective on a car *being imported to America*

If you guys weren't interested in that then I'll be on my way. I've been to many forums including some British and Australian ones and this is the first one I've been to where I was attacked and responded to as if I was just an ignorant foreigner who needed to be put in his place. That's how Matt J's responses to me came off starting from his first one where he said I "overlooked" things and I should read up on the threads here to know more about the UK cars. 

Please note that up until his condescending replies I was perfectly civil and even after that I tried to respond without making attacks unlike Matt. Also note how differently I responded when 9TR corrected me but in a fashion devoid of condescension or foreign bias. 

I'll apologize to the posters here who've responded meaningfully - I should have just ignored Matt J and moved on but now I get the distinct feeling that you guys don't feel the need for a foreigner to intrude on your sanctum so thank you for your time and I'll leave it at that. I was hoping to learn from you guys in the UK and engage in fruitful discussion but I guess that wasn't meant to be.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

R32 Combat said:


> Or, we're stock (JDM) cars that power too,


I traded my JDM spec in for a UK spec and had the mods transferred (filter/exhaust etc) - the JDM spec was slower IMHO.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

R32 Combat said:


> *Still not convinced*




That's your prerogative Andy!


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

GSX-R35 said:


> *I'll apologize to the posters here who've responded meaningfully - I should have just ignored Matt J and moved on but now I get the distinct feeling that you guys don't feel the need for a foreigner to intrude on your sanctum so thank you for your time and I'll leave it at that. I was hoping to learn from you guys in the UK and engage in fruitful discussion but I guess that wasn't meant to be.*


Really? Using the _"Race"_ card?? FFS....:lamer:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

GSX-R35 said:


> I'm not a keyboard warrior who likes to start fights. I came here because you guys were discussing this "$150K R34" and I honestly thought you might welcome an American perspective on a car *being imported to America*


Dude, you're more than welcome, tis a free world after all.



GSX-R35 said:


> If you guys weren't interested in that then I'll be on my way. I've been to many forums including some British and Australian ones and this is the first one I've been to where I was attacked and responded to as if I was just an ignorant foreigner who needed to be put in his place.


Nobody attacked you.



GSX-R35 said:


> That's how Matt J's responses to me came off starting from his first one where he said I "overlooked" things and I should read up on the threads here to know more about the UK cars.


People before me posted about the UK cars and you followed with...



GSX-R35 said:


> The UK-spec cars would have to be petitioned separately from these 300ish Midnight Purple cars and then it's up to our DOT to decide if they think they're worthy of inclusion.
> 
> *The important things the DOT looks for are 1) historical or technological significance and 2) rarity (less than 500 made is considered the general rule)*


To which I replied...


> You speak of rarety but overlooked that there were only 100 R33 GT-R V-Specs and 80 R34 GT-R V-Specs officially sold in the uk.


*I'll say it again, 1 of 100 or 1 of 80 is rarer than 1 of 300.*



GSX-R35 said:


> Please note that up until his condescending replies I was perfectly civil and even after that I tried to respond without making attacks unlike Matt. Also note how differently I responded when 9TR corrected me but in a fashion devoid of condescension or foreign bias.


Perhaps read your own replies and see that you took offence too readily.



GSX-R35 said:


> I'll apologize to the posters here who've responded meaningfully - I should have just ignored Matt J and moved on but now I get the distinct feeling that you guys don't feel the need for a foreigner to intrude on your sanctum so thank you for your time and I'll leave it at that. I was hoping to learn from you guys in the UK and engage in fruitful discussion but I guess that wasn't meant to be.


Chill man, I clearly asked if the sarcasm was translating; I read all your posts lightheartedly and responded in a similar vein. If you read back, I was only joking about your vehicles but you decided to have a pop old bean.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

This thread is embarrassing.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> This thread is embarrassing.


Let me guess, I'm the common denominator again?


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

matt j said:


> *Let me guess, I'm the common denominator again?*


No because you didn't start the _"My dicks bigger than your dick"_ game of Top Trumps here Matt...

JM2PW!


----------



## GSX-R35 (Nov 20, 2015)

matt j said:


> Dude, you're more than welcome, tis a free world after all.
> 
> 
> Nobody attacked you.
> ...


I never disagreed with you that the UK car's are rare. When I responded to the other post that the UK cars would have to be petitioned separately from these MP2 cars it's because that's the actual process and the reality of the system we Americans have to put up with - not that they're insignificant at all and I thought I made that clear in that post so I couldn't understand why you repeatedly kept going on about the UK cars being "rare and significant". To me it came off as an overzealous Brit trying to school the poor, misguided American. I've dealt with the system myself and helped others here deal with it so that's why I wanted to clarify that the UK cars can't simply be imported just because they're "rarer" or 'more significant" than these MP2 cars.

As for taking a pop at you - calling someone's cars "boring" on a car forum especially after you've made it clear you prefer another type can be easily misinterpreted as an attack. If you'll read my previous posts I said if someone likes a Beetle with Teddy Bear rims then I don't mind - that's their taste. Since the general flow of your responses seemed like they were only meant to belittle mine I took your comment of "boring" after that one as an attack.

I appreciate you're a good enough guy to respond and try to clear this up so I'm sorry if I took your responses the wrong way. Again, as I said, I came here to discuss this particular R34 and help clear up any misunderstandings you guys might have since you don't live here in the US and haven't had to put up with our own brand of crazy government rigamarole. Hell, most of my fellow Americans don't know sh*t about how this all works but keep spreading bad info anyway and they live here lol. So, I apologize for making this into a flame war based off of a misunderstanding and if you guys'll have me I'll stay on to discuss anything I can help with.

Oh, and if you're wondering why I'm so persistent about wanting to help clear things up here on this whole American importation mess, it's because this forum already has TWO threads on it with tons of misinformation - this one and the "Skyline ban lifted?" one. The other Skyline and GT-R forums in the US, UK, and Oz don't even have one thread about this topic. Just trying to help out is all.

Cheers!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

GSX-R35 said:


> I appreciate you're a good enough guy to respond and try to clear this up so I'm sorry if I took your responses the wrong way. Again, as I said, I came here to discuss this particular R34 and help clear up any misunderstandings you guys might have since you don't live here in the US and haven't had to put up with our own brand of crazy government rigamarole. Hell, most of my fellow Americans don't know sh*t about how this all works but keep spreading bad info anyway and they live here lol. So, I apologize for making this into a flame war based off of a misunderstanding and if you guys'll have me I'll stay on to discuss anything I can help with.


When you end a sentence with "lol" or an emoticon, I take it you're being lighthearted and respond likewise. No need to apologise fella, see my signature.


----------



## GSX-R35 (Nov 20, 2015)

matt j said:


> When you end a sentence with "lol" or an emoticon, I take it you're being lighthearted and respond likewise. No need to apologise fella, see my signature.


I did see your sig and that's why it confused me more and I was like "Goddamn, why is this guy giving me such a hard time on this UK GT-Rs thing?". I thought you were one of those guys that likes to haze noobs on the boards. When you've spent as much time on so many boards as I have you get a bit tetchy when you come to a new one and get flamed for no apparent reason. I think all GT-Rs are cool wherever they come from, Japan, UK or West Bunghole-istan - well, maybe not so much the guy at our Cars and Coffee with a Ford Mustang GT who decided it needed an R glued on lol.

And for what it's worth the only reason I mentioned my R35 and R32 is because I thought you were hazing me for being just some doofus American who talks GT-Rs like a know-it-all but doesn't own one and doesn't know shit about them. Especially since I haven't edited my profile or sig to show what cars I have. Wasn't trying to show you up or anything.

Anyway, it's all cool. Thanks for being a good sport.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

GSX-R35 said:


> *And for what it's worth the only reason I mentioned my R35 and R32 is because I thought you were hazing me for being just some doofus American who talks GT-Rs like a know-it-all but doesn't own one and doesn't know shit about them. Especially since I haven't edited my profile or sig to show what cars I have. Wasn't trying to show you up or anything.
> 
> Anyway, it's all cool. Thanks for being a good sport.*


We all have off days, You couldn't have picked on a worse member to banter with in that regard GSX-R35!:chuckle:

Matt's a cool guy, extremely knowledgeable and a really nice chap too whose been a passionate member of the GT-R scene since it started here in the UK over two decades ago. 

I look forward to reading your future posts. We are all genuine and passionate enthusiasts of these fast Nissan's at the end of the day!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

GSX-R35 said:


> West Bunghole-istan


I'm sure that's one of the places I've worked, probably saw a GTS-t with a GTR badge on it!



GSX-R35 said:


> And for what it's worth the only reason I mentioned my R35 and R32 is because I thought you were hazing me for being just some doofus American who talks GT-Rs like a know-it-all but doesn't own one and doesn't know shit about them.


I'll forgive you for not having the best GTR in your stable, the mighty R33! :chuckle:



GSX-R35 said:


> Wasn't trying to show you up or anything.


I show myself up daily when at home by driving German! But you'll be pleased to know, it's a limited edition :runaway:



GSX-R35 said:


> Anyway, it's all cool. Thanks for being a good sport.


NP. although I am usually the common denominator for getting threads closed so I best watch what I say


----------



## GSX-R35 (Nov 20, 2015)

K66 SKY said:


> We all have off days, You couldn't have picked on a worse member to banter with in that regard GSX-R35!:chuckle:
> 
> Matt's a cool guy, extremely knowledgeable and a really nice chap too whose been a passionate member of the GT-R scene since it started here in the UK over two decades ago.
> 
> I look forward to reading your future posts. We are all genuine and passionate enthusiasts of these fast Nissan's at the end of the day!


I'm sure you can tell I'm pretty passionate about GT-Rs myself so you'll forgive me for butting heads with someone else who's equally passionate lol. Plus I didn't want you chaps getting the wrong idea and sinking the kid's college money into an R34 thinking it'll keep you in fish and chips well into hitting the old folks' home by selling it to us stupid Yankees - any other R34s besides these MP2 cars are still as welcome as flaming Jihadists to our government, UK-spec or not. Hopefully that'll change and you get your nest egg while we get the R34s we want but it's not happening yet. I wish I could share with you the other info I know about the R34 situation here in the States but the men in black will have to come get me if I spill the beans too soon. Just fair warning, this $150K one is unlikely to be the norm.



matt j said:


> I'm sure that's one of the places I've worked, probably saw a GTS-t with a GTR badge on it!
> 
> 
> I'll forgive you for not having the best GTR in your stable, the mighty R33! :chuckle:
> ...


I'm honest in saying that my personal ranking for GT-Rs goes R35, R34, R32, Hako, then R33, and dead last the Kenmeri. Unless it's a 400R the R33 doesn't really interest me but I'm not like most people who hate on them, I just like the others more. To put it this way, it's like telling me which girl I'd kick out of my bed if I had to choose just the one - Kate Beckinsale, Gemma Arterton, or Katy Perry. If I picked one that doesn't mean I wouldn't mind having the others if they were available lol. Besides our government restrictions give me an excuse for my lack of an R33 

And if you're forgiving me for not having an R33, I'll let it slide that you drive a Kraut car lol. Even I seriously thought about buying an i8 for the briefest moment - at least until the stupid BMW dealer told me he wanted $70K on top of the $130K MSRP as dealer markup. Scared me back to playing with my GT-Rs that did lol.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

V-spec II nur with 5,550 5A just sold for 15.75m yen... = $148k usd


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

K66 SKY said:


>


Hey,
Do you have a close up of this?
Cheers


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

The bickering here is getting silly now. Better having the R33 than get involved in the whole hype train /rat race.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

GSX-R35 said:


> I'm sure you can tell I'm pretty passionate about GT-Rs myself so you'll forgive me for butting heads with someone else who's equally passionate lol. Plus I didn't want you chaps getting the wrong idea and sinking the kid's college money into an R34 thinking it'll keep you in fish and chips well into hitting the old folks' home by selling it to us stupid Yankees - any other R34s besides these MP2 cars are still as welcome as flaming Jihadists to our government, UK-spec or not. Hopefully that'll change and you get your nest egg while we get the R34s we want but it's not happening yet. I wish I could share with you the other info I know about the R34 situation here in the States but the men in black will have to come get me if I spill the beans too soon. Just fair warning, this $150K one is unlikely to be the norm.


I think you're probably going to be a little wrong TBH, I think $150k will be the norm if the prices keep going the way they have in the past year 

Apart from the yellow ones, they'll only be worth a tenner. :runaway:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

GSX-R35 said:


> I said if someone likes a Beetle with Teddy Bear rims then I don't mind - that's their taste.


That may be..........

But it doesn't excuse the fact that it's still shit!! :chuckle:



TT


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

tarmac terror said:


> But it doesn't excuse the fact that it's still shit!! :chuckle:


We know you've got a secret soft spot for them...


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

9TR said:


> *Hey,
> Do you have a close up of this?
> Cheers*




Is this scan what you are after 9TR?


----------



## GSX-R35 (Nov 20, 2015)

9TR said:


> V-spec II nur with 5,550 5A just sold for 15.75m yen... = $148k usd


See that's scary to us Americans who want one. We might end up paying limited-edition prices for otherwise run-of-the-mill R34s. Great for the speculators but horrible for the true enthusiasts.



matt j said:


> I think you're probably going to be a little wrong TBH, I think $150k will be the norm if the prices keep going the way they have in the past year
> 
> Apart from the yellow ones, they'll only be worth a tenner. :runaway:


The reason I say this $150K car is probably going to be an outlier - for now at least - is because I know of at least one other importer bringing in similar R34s. They haven't released pricing yet but it will almost certainly be much lower than this car. I've talked to people who have a good idea of the legalization costs for an R34 like the one in the OP and let's just say it doesn't add up - there's huge profit baked into this $150K one.

The prices on all Skylines are going up but if they end up too high the demand will rapidly die off. I know a lot of the community here in the US that are well-heeled enough to afford one can't give a crap about this R34 because it costs more than an R35 so that's where people are going to instead, the 35. Most of the attention I see being lavished on this car is from people who can't even afford it and are misinformed. I'm sure this car will find a buyer but I'm hoping this other importer gives it competition to make the prices more realistic. It's easy to ask for $150K when you're the only game in town but not when there's competition.


----------



## GSX-R35 (Nov 20, 2015)

tarmac terror said:


> That may be..........
> 
> But it doesn't excuse the fact that it's still shit!! :chuckle:
> 
> ...


I agree but lots of people's tastes are shit lol.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I'd rather a R32 N1 than a UK R33.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

R32 Combat said:


> I'd rather a R32 N1 than a UK R33.


I'd rather drink red wine than white wine but they both get you pissed


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

R32 Combat said:


> *I'd rather a R32 N1 than a UK R33.*


So why did you buy #068 instead of going for a BNR32 N1 then Andy??


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

K66 SKY said:


> So why did you buy #068 instead of going for a BNR32 N1 then Andy??


It matched my wallet.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

R32 Combat said:


> It matched my wallet.


full of moths?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> full of moths?


:chuckle:
Wallet yes, car no.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

At least your wallet won't get rusty strut tops!


----------



## GSX-R35 (Nov 20, 2015)

R32 Combat said:


> I'd rather a R32 N1 than a UK R33.


I'm waiting to hear about the first one to be imported into the US. The first ones should be legal by now but I'm sure they're hard to find. People have bought a whole bunch of Nismo R32s but I've yet to hear of an N1 so far.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

K66 SKY said:


> Is this scan what you are after 9TR?


Yep cheers!


GSX-R35 said:


> The reason I say this $150K car is probably going to be an outlier - for now at least - is because I know of at least one other importer bringing in similar R34s. They haven't released pricing yet but it will almost certainly be much lower than this car.


If you're talking about the 2 Rivsu are importing, they posted on their facebook that they weren't imported for sale 
Cheers


----------



## GSX-R35 (Nov 20, 2015)

9TR said:


> Yep cheers!
> 
> If you're talking about the 2 Rivsu are importing, they posted on their facebook that they weren't imported for sale
> Cheers


Rivsu also imported an R33 LM last year and it wasn't listed for sale either but it hasn't stopped them from offering to import another R33 for people who are interested. There's more to the story with those 2 R34's is all I can say for now.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

GSX-R35 said:


> Rivsu also imported an R33 LM last year and it wasn't listed for sale either but it hasn't stopped them from offering to import another R33 for people who are interested. There's more to the story with those 2 R34's is all I can say for now.


Cool sounds interesting


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Is it legal to import these cars into the USA so long as they aren't used on the road? Could an importer start "stocking up" in anticipation of the markets opening further down the line?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> Is it legal to import these cars into the USA so long as they aren't used on the road? Could an importer start "stocking up" in anticipation of the markets opening further down the line?


The way I understand it is that any car can be imported, however if it fails to comply with US reg's the car has 6 months on US soil before it needs to either leave the US or comply. Unless it's imported as "parts"?


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

davew said:


> The way I understand it is that any car can be imported, however if it fails to comply with US reg's the car has 6 months on US soil before it needs to either leave the US or comply. Unless it's imported as "parts"?


Cool. Let's get breaking these R34's....

:chuckle::chuckle:



TT


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

tarmac terror said:


> Cool. Let's get breaking these R34's....
> 
> :chuckle::chuckle:
> 
> ...


They do that on their own...


----------



## GSX-R35 (Nov 20, 2015)

Mookistar said:


> Is it legal to import these cars into the USA so long as they aren't used on the road? Could an importer start "stocking up" in anticipation of the markets opening further down the line?


You can't just bring a car to the US for ownership by a US citizen even if it's not for road use. You can bring in a race car for strictly track use but it has to have been built originally as a race car and you have to show proof to the DOT that it'll be used in an actual racing program - not just trackdays. A foreigner can bring in a car during his term of lawful residency but only for a maximum of a year and can't resell it to a US citizen.

You can't just say you won't use it on the road - if it's in running condition it has to meet all import guidelines because of the possibility it can be driven on the road. If you really don't plan on driving it then it has to be in inoperable condition before they'll let those requirements slide - like for example a car for museum display that'll never be driven.



davew said:


> The way I understand it is that any car can be imported, however if it fails to comply with US reg's the car has 6 months on US soil before it needs to either leave the US or comply. Unless it's imported as "parts"?


No, there are very strict requirements as to what cars can be imported. If there weren't this $150K R34 wouldn't be drawing so much attention.

For purposes of a US citizen owning it there are only three ways to import a car that was never originally sold in the US:

1. It's over 25 years old so it gets a pass on safety and emissions requirements - R32s already meet that so that's why we've been buying them by the crapton
2. It's less than 25 years old but modified to meet safety and emissions standards by a government approved US importer. A very expensive endeavor since you have to do crash-testing and numerous modifications and then the government reviews your work to make sure everything's kosher. This was the method a company called Motorex used back in 1999-2006 to import a few Skylines but they got shut down because they did some fibbing on the process.
3. It's a historically/technologically significant AND rare car. In this case you MIGHT get special approval to import it under the "Show or Display" exemption if you file a petition and it gets approved. You'll get a pass on the safety standards but still need to meet emissions unless the car is over 21 years old. The catch is that you can only drive it 2500 miles a year. This is the method being used for this $150K R34 - it's getting OBD-II retrofitted to meet the emissions requirement.

Importing a car as "parts" and then trying to reassemble it is a big no-no. A company tried to do that before by claiming they were building "kit cars" by taking Skylines, removing the driveline before import, then reassembling the body and drivetrain after arrival. The DOT came down hard on those guys - even used SWAT teams to raid their premises.

US car import is serious business. Lots of private individuals try to get around it by driving in cars from Canada and quite a few get away with it. Quite a few get caught however and their cars get sold off at auction to overseas buyers or outright crushed.

The whole thing is too long to properly explain in a reply here so if you guys want to know more you can read these articles on my blog including my import guide:

23GT: Buying Your Own JDM Car Part 1: One Shade of Grey (What's Legal And What's Not)

23GT: PSA: Watch This Video To Remind You Why You Need To Be Sure Your Skyline Is Legal

23GT: Godzilla Versus The Banhammer: The Sad Tale of Motorex and The Legal Status of R33s and 34s

23GT: Motorex Redux: An R33 GT-R Enters The Country Legally

23GT: Time To Sell Some Vital Organs: IVI Is Attempting To Import An R34 Skyline GT-R Legally (Updated 6/7/16)


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Mookistar said:


> Is it legal to import these cars into the USA so long as they aren't used on the road? Could an importer start "stocking up" in anticipation of the markets opening further down the line?


Some of the USA importers are already offering overseas storage options to keep them stored until they're 25 years old


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

GSX-R35 said:


> 23GT: Motorex Redux: An R33 GT-R Enters The Country Legally


Just read this one. 
While I remember reading about the whole Motorex thing years ago it still strikes me as crazy the rules surrounding car imports. What also seems bizarre (at least the way I read it!) was that the US Govt are happy to release the list of body enhancements required for compliance but NOT the OBDII part!! 

It's one thing having a set of requirements in order to import a car but quite another to actively keep people from being able to achieve these requirements. That said, there are aftermarket ECU's which have OBDII outputs (some Haltech & Link I believe) so surely it's a simple matter of fitting a suitable aftermarket ECU, no??



TT


----------



## GSX-R35 (Nov 20, 2015)

tarmac terror said:


> Just read this one.
> While I remember reading about the whole Motorex thing years ago it still strikes me as crazy the rules surrounding car imports. What also seems bizarre (at least the way I read it!) was that the US Govt are happy to release the list of body enhancements required for compliance but NOT the OBDII part!!
> 
> It's one thing having a set of requirements in order to import a car but quite another to actively keep people from being able to achieve these requirements. That said, there are aftermarket ECU's which have OBDII outputs (some Haltech & Link I believe) so surely it's a simple matter of fitting a suitable aftermarket ECU, no??
> ...


The way I understand it the case of releasing the info on the safety mods versus the emissions mods was a case of two different agencies making different decisions. The safety mods were under DOT's purview and they decided to release the info after a certain length of time had gone by while the OBD-II mods were under the EPA and they couldn't give a shit and just wanted to wash their hands of the whole mess so they let JK Technologies just keep it a trade secret.

As for swapping the ECU, the problem with that is it just gives you the port but since the Skylines are older generation cars they don't have the requisite sensors to output to the OBD port for EPA emissions purposes. Adding OBD-II to an older car that didn't have one means adding in sensors and the port and making sure they all play nice then you have the expense of the EPA testing to make sure you actually did it correctly. A decent chunk of the money this $150K R34 is asking for goes to that process.


----------

